# Veiled Chameleon



## tigerjace (Jan 1, 2005)

MyBaby......... =P


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thats a Beautiful healthy guy


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Looks like a leaf.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

awesome!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

wow nice male is he a sunburst


----------



## tigerjace (Jan 1, 2005)

Not a Sunburst, he's just agitated. He's normally green, brown, and cream like but he gets this color when he's not happy or agitated.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

that is truely awesome


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Kool fish


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking specimen Bro...







!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...and remember they don´t like to be handled to avoid bites...







!


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

Roger said:


> Kool fish
> [snapback]828029[/snapback]​


omg. rofl


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Cool bird.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam what a buet


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

great looking


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Roger said:


> Kool fish
> [snapback]828029[/snapback]​












I don't know much about chameleons, but the colors on this one are just stunning


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

bird?
fish?

come on.. its a dog..


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i think your gerbil is sick


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> i think your gerbil is sick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one beat the rest.

Awesome cham., btw... LOVE the colours.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh... BTW... What is the cham being housed in?


----------

